# Peterborough District Hospital - May 2013



## Goldie87 (Oct 1, 2013)

Peterborough District Hospital closed in 2010, with services transferring to the new Peterborough City Hospital. The War Memorial Hospital which opened on Midland Road in 1928, was later enlarged by the massive addition of Peterborough District Hospital, built in continuous phases between 1960 and 1968.


----------



## danny-solar (Oct 1, 2013)

Brilliant, best photos by far.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2013)

It looks to good to close! great photos.


----------



## silentjax (Oct 5, 2013)

Great Shots..... From the outside looks better than my local hospital lol

Great Work


----------



## rapidman (Oct 6, 2013)

Good report!! been looking at this but been too busy to have a propper look


----------



## Angel Steele (Oct 8, 2013)

I've just found this site and as I live near Peterborough and have had the misfortune to have spent time at the old PDR as an inpatient I found these pictures fascinating. 

The first picture shows a a new entrance that was put in place not too long before the place closed.

The last picture is of the entrance to A&E. Viewing it from the empty car park opposite it shows the influence of the era it was built in.

They are such good pictures. Shame I wasn't with you - I could have directed you to the theatres and some of the wards too


----------



## Amixsyg (Oct 10, 2013)

No chance getting when I went, secca tight as anything.


----------

